# Sidewinder PP läuft nicht mehr auf WIN2000



## the_great_rawuza (10. Januar 2003)

Hi! 

Hab da ein kleines Problem mit meinem Sidewinder Precision Pro!
Seit WIN2000 auf meinem Rechner läuft wird er nicht mehr erkannt! Brauch ich da nen speziellen Treiber?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## BubiBohnensack (10. Januar 2003)

Gab es nicht mal die Sidewinder Steuerungssoftware?


----------



## the_great_rawuza (11. Januar 2003)

Ja die gibts, nur lässt sie sich unter WIN2K nicht installieren!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. Januar 2003)

Auch keine aktuelle aus dem Netz Gezogene?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Auch keine aktuelle aus dem Netz Gezogene? *



Rawuza: Schau Dich hier mal um, vielleicht ist da die Antwort zzu finden!


----------



## the_great_rawuza (12. Januar 2003)

Hab schon alle Microsoft-Websites durschsucht und noch keine Version für WIN2K gefunden! 

Auch unter dem Link war keine dabei!!


----------

